# good day out with the boy......



## legalhookin (Oct 4, 2007)

got in the water around 10am, took the boy to my croaker hole but no takers......went to the 3mile bridge and bounced a gulp around got acouple white trout think about 10 total....ate the 3" gulp and some cut menhaden on the boys rod. decided to go check out the pass...(boy said trout action wasn't cutting it...spoiled kid!!:doh, so went and seen that the weather man was all wrong, very nice low rollers...ran out probally as far as 14miles out all public spots and i fished my jig rod setup and the boy still on the bottom rig on 10lb test deal(kids 4 1/2yrs old) well i found probally a total of 6 grouper all short some gags and one red. all too short but all on the jig. of course a few endangered red snapper and of course all would have been legal....:banghead. got 2 triggerfish, one was 14.5" but the other is a beast...20.5" long and he ate the jig!!! hell ya!! boy got the other trig. (funny watching him fight them on that little set up!!) finish up the day on a spot that was infested with 20" ajs. tried for some bull reds on the way in, seen the birds diving and stuff in the turning basen....threw a fairly large rubber jig that looks like a menhaden, got hit instantly....(almost ashame to say.....)got it in huge sail cat, so cant finish like that right? throw again....sinks 5' and bam!! on again.....get to the boat.....freaking huge sail cat!!! well, let it go and the little captain said time to go, so loaded up and called it a day, of course after stopping at mc donalds....hate that place!!:doh. heres some pics, dont show all the fish but you know pics are pics!!


----------



## legalhookin (Oct 4, 2007)

well....here are the pics..lol


----------



## Bubba Squid (Feb 22, 2008)

Its great you took out your son....I bet he will remember that trip.


----------



## pacsman (Oct 12, 2007)

Nothing like fishing with your son. What a great day on the water.Nice Trig.


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Great post, nothinglike getting out there with the kids.:clap


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Great post !!!!!!!! Thats what its all about !!!!!!!!!!!! Nice Trigger to boot :letsdrink:letsdrink

Scott


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

awesome day! i cant wait to take my girl. she dont know it yet but she loves to fish!


----------



## legalhookin (Oct 4, 2007)

thats my most reliable fishing buddy!!! never complains never bails out on me!! usually catches dinner too.....because me and my friendsget distractedwith stuff you cant keep! well thanks!

o guys with kids, found the greatest hook in the world for little kids....#8 octopus circle hook.....leaves nothing behind! lol and no hook sets to complicate things for the little ones and guts very very little.(also catches dad alot of bait!!) works great at 3 mile when other stuff mixed with white trout. cya


----------



## FLORIDA BOY (Nov 18, 2008)

These look more like Weakfish than trout. Trout have specific spots


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

they are white trout which have no spots


----------



## FLORIDA BOY (Nov 18, 2008)

I've never seen multiple trout caught in a day, all being rare with no spots...I fish the atlantic now a days so it may be diff. haven't fished gulf since 99...wish I could be there instead of here though!!!


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

Thats a real nice trigger, I could use a cooler full of them.


----------



## FLORIDA BOY (Nov 18, 2008)

> *tailfisher (11/18/2008)*Thats a real nice trigger, I could use a cooler full of them.


meeeeeeeeeeeee 2... Would just hate to have to clean that many!


----------

